# Aspire Revvo ARC - New Style Coil



## Chukin'Vape (13/12/17)

Did you all see what aspire is busy with - looks like a element style coil, have no idea how this would vape - what do you guys think?


----------



## Raindance (13/12/17)

Looks like an RDTA with stock stove top style coil similar to the notch coil principle. Interesting! 

Regards


----------



## Mic Lazzari (13/12/17)

Yeah, it seems to produce tons of cloud, but the airflow sounds a little dodgy. What is neat, is that because the coil sits around the outside of the airflow tube, they could put a refilling port smack in the middle of it. You just push your bottle spout into the middle of that funnel and push down to open the spring loaded valve at the bottom to allow the juice in to your tank. Then it closes again when you release.


----------

